# TopFin 5 gallon - home to Saitama



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning folks. I thought I'd share the a few shots of my new betta, Saitama aka One Punch Man. First a little background. My wife was looking on a neighborhood facebook page and saw that someone was giving away their 5 gallon setup for free. She asked if I wanted it and we brought it home. There were some hard water stains on the tank and even after all the scrubbing and vinegar, I couldn't get it off. That, and I would have to get new equipment for it because the filter was loud, and I didn't care for the bulky plastic hood. I decided not to use it.

During that time, my LFS posted a picture of a new betta he had brought in (among a few others), saying that he was now going to directly import from Taiwan. I was never a huge betta guy before, mainly because I felt their breeding and housing practices were unethical. However, when I saw this guy, I was amazed at how beautiful he looked. Coincidentally, Petsmart had a sale on their TopFin 5 gallon all-in-one, and there was an additional 10% for ordering online and pick-up at store. Perfect timing! Walked out the door with the tank for $36 plus tax.

Went to the LFS the next day to browse at their selection, not expecting he would still be there and brought him home after we saw him. (I took biomedia and sponge from my other tanks, along with 50% tank water and 50% new water).

If you don't know, One Punch Man is a fictional character that can defeat his enemies with one punch. This betta definitely KO'd me after I saw his first picture, then even more so when we saw him at the LFS. The owner was definitely attached to this guy.























































I have some anubias nana petite arriving tomorrow. Planning on keeping it simple. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jackychun (Feb 12, 2016)

The betta looks awesome, man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apistolover39 (Aug 8, 2016)

Gorgeous Betta. Nice clean tank I'm sure he'll enjoy the new plants coming.


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

That tank looks pretty slick for the price, the betta is breathtaking and very aptly named, hardscape is awesome, keeping it simple is a great idea, leaves the focus on Saitama. Please keep scale in mind as well. Looking forward to this. Good work ..


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for other plants I could use to keep the scale? Is a carpet plant possible with no CO2? Was planning on keeping it low tech.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Bucephalandras


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I had thought about putting buces in. From what I know, they are similar to anubias in that they are rhizome plants, and like lower light. Anything else?


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

I think hydrocotyle tripartita might be a good plant that will carpet but doesn't need high light and co2. Staurogyne repens might do but I think it is a fussier plant. Marsilea crenata might bee a good option too. Hope that helps. Great tank and beta! As a long time mma fan I wondered if you had been/are a fan of the old Pride MMA org. in Japan. They often held events at the Saitama Super Arena. Looking forward to seeing what you do. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

How about a moss carpet? Taking broken up pcs of slate tile and either gluing moss on or using bath mesh or hair net to secure it. Mini pellia, mini Xmas, peacock etc would be good options.

Bump: Or a Riccia carpet...


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look into them to see what i can work with. I've tried S. repens, but didnt have luck with it in my 36 gal, but i might try it again. I haven't had much luck with many stem plants in general. 

I've had my history with MMA. I used to watch the UFC in its infancy early-mid 90s, then i stopped, then i watched again, but now haven't really followed. Ive not watched anything outside if the UFC really.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I really like the idea of a moss carpet. I've got plenty of java moss, but I like the look of mini pellia, or mini xmas moss, or maybe even flame moss. 

So if I were to do a mesh, would I just get one 2x2 and let it spread that way? or would I need to divide it up into smaller pieces and spread it around the tank?


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I had thought about putting buces in. From what I know, they are similar to anubias in that they are rhizome plants, and like lower light. Anything else?


They grow under both high light and lower light. I have a high light tank with both buces and anubias petite. The anubias is tied to branches some very close to the the light source. Both are thriving and flowering.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

DHG and Monte Carlo *may* carpet in low tech, but it will probably be really slow. I would also suggest some of the lower demand stems like R. rotundifolia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I haven't had luck with DHG either lol. I have not tried Monte Carlo, but if there is only a chance that it might grow, then i probably won't waste the money to try. I don't have much of a green thumb it appears.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Added anubias nana petite. Images are from left, center, right views. 



























I'd like to add more ground cover and was actually thinking some bunches of Staurogyne repens scattered about. I'm not sure if the stock light provided will grow something like that though. What do you think?


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Looking great! I like how the nana petite looks almost like a full size anubus in a larger tank. Really gives you a sense of scale. Not sure why this cheap all-in-one tank isn't more popular.


----------



## Judeamarco (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a Finnex StingRAY LED Clip light with my s.repens and they're growing nicely. Slow since there's no CO2 but it's growing really lush. If you get the tropica 1-2 grow ones, they stay more compact and smaller. Another option is pearlweed. if you cut it and keep it short and compact, it carpets readily. Mine are growing out to the point I've been giving away clippings every 2 weeks after 2-3 months of being introduced.


----------



## Judeamarco (Apr 6, 2016)

Also, feed Saitama some mosquito larvae. Y'know, to reenact Episode 2


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

devilduck said:


> Looking great! I like how the nana petite looks almost like a full size anubus in a larger tank. Really gives you a sense of scale. Not sure why this cheap all-in-one tank isn't more popular.


I'm not sure either. On sale, you can get it as cheap as $40. I happen to have an extra 10% off when you order online, so that's how it got so low. The only thing that might be lacking is the light, which I'll eventually replace, but the filtration is adequate with an AC20 sponge and some biomedia. I used a hydor 25 watt heater, which still allowed plenty of room for a bag of purigen. It's quiet on top of that. I'm very happy with it so far!

Bump:


Judeamarco said:


> I have a Finnex StingRAY LED Clip light with my s.repens and they're growing nicely. Slow since there's no CO2 but it's growing really lush. If you get the tropica 1-2 grow ones, they stay more compact and smaller. Another option is pearlweed. if you cut it and keep it short and compact, it carpets readily. Mine are growing out to the point I've been giving away clippings every 2 weeks after 2-3 months of being introduced.


I was going to try monte carlo, since I've read that others have had success in low light/low tech. Are you referring to Hemianthus micranthemoides? Is it a stem plant? Nest time you get some clippings, I'll gladly take some if you're going to give it away! 

I was also going go get a Stingray LED clip for the tank to replace the stock light. I suppose I should have that set up first before getting any more plants. The anubias seems to be satisfied enough so far with the stock light.



Judeamarco said:


> Also, feed Saitama some mosquito larvae. Y'know, to reenact Episode 2


Many servings of mosquito larvae might not be enough. Maybe afterwards, I'll get him a tankmate and name it Genos lol!


----------



## Judeamarco (Apr 6, 2016)

It is hemianthus micranthemoides yes, and it's a stem plant yes. I would gladly if I only didn't live yeknow, across the border  I haven't grown monte carlo personally so I can't comment on that but I do have some pearl weed growing in my 5 gallon as well and it throws off the scale of things so aesthetically, monte carlo is probably your best bet. With the way things are now in your tank, the pearl weed may end up becoming too tall. It's only really compact under really high lighting.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Your betta is gorgeous! The tank is coming along nicely too, can't wait to see it fully planted.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I've got some monte carlo coining in the mail today! I'll post some pics once it's planted. The plants are grown emersed though, so you'll see the emerged form.

Bump: Thanks for the compliment @geisterwald


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

So here it is, rearranged and planted. Is that how monte carlo is supposed to be planted?? I'm a little worried I just wasted some cash... O.O Dosing excel and EI with Finnex fugeray clip on.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

You could plant it with each individual stem, but that should be fine. You have enough for the whole tank so you don't really need to split it up. It looks a bit yellow, even for emersed form. Should bounce back though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Opare said:


> You could plant it with each individual stem, but that should be fine. You have enough for the whole tank so you don't really need to split it up. It looks a bit yellow, even for emersed form. Should bounce back though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to separate it out stem by stem, but I had a rather large mat, not the best looking, but still decided to work with it. It was kind of dark green when I received it and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to look like that or not. Anyway, decided that I wasn't going to spend several hours picking out each stem by stem, so i just loosened them up and plugged them into the sub. Hopefully they will grow out and I don't have to deal with a giant melting mess.

I'll continue posting pics to keep tabs on progress.

What it looked like when I got it.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I tried to separate it out stem by stem, but I had a rather large mat, not the best looking, but still decided to work with it. It was kind of dark green when I received it and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to look like that or not. Anyway, decided that I wasn't going to spend several hours picking out each stem by stem, so i just loosened them up and plugged them into the sub. Hopefully they will grow out and I don't have to deal with a giant melting mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah planting stem by stem ain't fun and you didn't really need to do it here. They probably will melt even if they were healthy and they look like they are going to melt cus they're all yellow. Like I said they should bounce back but that mat of Monte Carlo didn't look super healthy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Opare said:


> Yeah planting stem by stem ain't fun and you didn't really need to do it here. They probably will melt even if they were healthy and they look like they are going to melt cus they're all yellow. Like I said they should bounce back but that mat of Monte Carlo didn't look super healthy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. Maybe I should have tried to work with the seller before planting. i guess my excitement superseded my sensibility. When it does melt back, I'll clean it up as it goes along and maybe try to work out something with the seller if I don't see any new growth in the next few weeks.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*cough* DWARF BABY TEARS *cough* 

anyway lol, your betta might as well be a show betta, he has all the colors needed to grab the attention of an area! Amazing! its very very rare to find this healthy of a betta in a LFS like Petco/petsmart good find bud


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> *cough* DWARF BABY TEARS *cough*
> 
> anyway lol, your betta might as well be a show betta, he has all the colors needed to grab the attention of an area! Amazing! its very very rare to find this healthy of a betta in a LFS like Petco/petsmart good find bud


Definitely not a Petmsart/Petco find lol. I got him from a privately owned fish store that started to directly import from Thailand. This guy was in his first order. He's picked up several more that puts this guy to shame! He's got some amazing bettas.

They're called Living Art Aquarium and you can see some of his stock on Facebook.

Also, I don't think I'd be able to do dwarf baby tears in a low tech tank. That's why I decided to go with monte carlo.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I know. Maybe I should have tried to work with the seller before planting. i guess my excitement superseded my sensibility. When it does melt back, I'll clean it up as it goes along and maybe try to work out something with the seller if I don't see any new growth in the next few weeks.




Fair. The shipping can do a number on plants sometimes.
Don't be too bummed out, it's just a learning experience for next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Opare said:


> Fair. The shipping can do a number on plants sometimes.
> Don't be too bummed out, it's just a learning experience for next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try to be optimistic and nurse them back, if they are salvageable. Just wanted to give my little hobbyist superhero a nice bed of plants to nap on lol.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Welp, as expected, a lot of the monte carlo is melting, though I do see a few new green sprouts here and there. It's only been a week though. I'll keep vacuuming the melted stuff out, but at this point, I'm just thinking about pulling it all up and trying a new batch or a new plant altogether. Thoughts?


----------



## Vidikron (May 21, 2015)

That is one fantastic looking Betta.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> Added anubias nana petite. Images are from left, center, right views.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its awesome just the way it is :smile2:, but a few crypts would be nice!
Keep it simple and enjoy, you have an awesome little tank there.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

second said:


> I think its awesome just the way it is :smile2:, but a few crypts would be nice!
> Keep it simple and enjoy, you have an awesome little tank there.


Thank you! I'll see what that monte carlo does in a few weeks. I might just add a bunch more anubias 'petite' and call it a day.


----------



## Bernard E. Robinson Jr. (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not big on bettas but OPM is absolutely gorgeous! Love the stone layout. The anubias really adds to the composition. I think you've just spent my money because I've been considering an office tank... Well done.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Bernard E. Robinson Jr. said:


> I'm not big on bettas but OPM is absolutely gorgeous! Love the stone layout. The anubias really adds to the composition. I think you've just spent my money because I've been considering an office tank... Well done.


Thank you! TBH, I was never big on bettas either. I always felt they were like feeder goldfish you got at the carnival. People got them because they didn't know any better. I always felt bad for the fish you see at the store too, in their little plastic cups. Since seeing and owning this one, I've definitely gained a new appreciation for the nicer bettas, not the blue/red veil tailed bettas you see at big box stores. There are definitely beautiful bettas out there, and I'm glad I can take care of this little guy. He follows me around the tank whenever I'm in the room walking around, like a little puppy dog. 

If I had more desk space, I would definitely consider one at my work office!


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Just a little update. About 2 weeks ago, I pulled out the monte carlo as 99% had melted and there were only a few new strands of growth, so wasn't worth it for me to keep it around. I went to Petsmart to buy their TopFin packaged plants and went home with DHG _Eleocharis parvula_ and I think it turned out pretty well. I wasn't too keen on the hardscape with the monte carlo either. Hopefully it will fill in with time and make a nice carpet that doesn't cover the anubias petite too much


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

That looks nice, are you running co2? I was under the impression that DHG needed co2?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think this looks even better with the DHG. It will be a slow process for it to carpet but you have most of the area covered anyway, so it will be okay.

EDIT:


second said:


> That looks nice, are you running co2? I was under the impression that DHG needed co2?


It doesn't _need_ it, but like most plants grows faster with it and what not. In low-tech it can work, but may be a bit slow to get going. This can actually be seen as a positive especially if you are not using it as your main carpet, and rather just an accent plant. 
One thing to note is that there are many species that are labelled as DHG, all are part of the Eleocharis genus, and they all have similar requirements but aren't the same in the terms of way they grow, speed etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

second said:


> That looks nice, are you running co2? I was under the impression that DHG needed co2?





Opare said:


> I think this looks even better with the DHG. It will be a slow process for it to carpet but you have most of the area covered anyway, so it will be okay.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


I'm not running CO2 but I'm using Excel (gluteraldehyde) daily. A few times now, OPM has knock up a few nodes here and there and they have been showing new root growth, so I'm optimistic that it will carpet, but like Opare said, it will take a bit longer than with CO2. I'm not worried though. The anubias roots are also growing down towards the substrate, in between the stones, and there isn't any algae that I can see, so I'm hoping in a couple months, things will have been really established. Not expecting a carpet any time soon, but as with anything in this hobby, a little bit of patience goes a long ways.


----------



## PassengerTN (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks awesome Swiss. I also have one of these tanks. Are you still using only the stock light or have you upgraded to something different?


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

PassengerTN said:


> Looks awesome Swiss. I also have one of these tanks. Are you still using only the stock light or have you upgraded to something different?


Thank you! I upgraded to a Finnex stingray clip light. Provides a great amount of light!


----------



## PassengerTN (Sep 30, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> Thank you! I upgraded to a Finnex stingray clip light. Provides a great amount of light!


This one?
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-StingRAY-Clip-Light-Aquarium/dp/B00LMH10HC


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey I just thought of something, I do this with some of my tanks that have similar filters. What if you put the thermometer into the filter part of the tank? You would remove that piece of hardware and make it even better looking. You can balance the suction cup on the edge of the tank to hold it in place. Of course you would have to pick it out check the tamp but thats easy.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

PassengerTN said:


> This one?
> https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-StingRAY-Clip-Light-Aquarium/dp/B00LMH10HC


Thats the one. You wont be able to use the plastic cover though, but i don't even notice anymore.

Bump:


second said:


> Hey I just thought of something, I do this with some of my tanks that have similar filters. What if you put the thermometer into the filter part of the tank? You would remove that piece of hardware and make it even better looking. You can balance the suction cup on the edge of the tank to hold it in place. Of course you would have to pick it out check the tamp but thats easy.


It really doesn't bother me. Plus Saitama sleeps on it sometimes so I'd be taking away a lounging spot from him lol


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> Thats the one. You wont be able to use the plastic cover though, but i don't even notice anymore.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> It really doesn't bother me. Plus Saitama sleeps on it sometimes so I'd be taking away a lounging spot from him lol


That lucky fish :smile2:


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

My wife caught him sleeping on the thermometer (lights out). She said after he noticed her taking pics, he got "irritated" and went in to the DHG, under a couple anubias leaves lol


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats too funny


----------



## djorijun (Mar 24, 2009)

I know you don't use CO2, but do you dose anything? I have this same tank to which I removed the false wall and use a Top Fin 10 HOB filter. Anyway, I'd like to start adding some plants and such, but am curious what you dose and how often?


----------



## PassengerTN (Sep 30, 2015)

djorijun said:


> I know you don't use CO2, but do you dose anything? I have this same tank to which I removed the false wall and use a Top Fin 10 HOB filter. Anyway, I'd like to start adding some plants and such, but am curious what you dose and how often?


You're a brave man! I entertained the idea of removing the wall in mine before set up, but the silicone seemed to be intertwined into the glass seams and I was afraid to risk it lol


----------



## Nicholas Edwards (Aug 22, 2016)

I bought that tank a while back and thought man what a stunning tank for the price. That back filter section is a joke! I will have to see how to get that out and resume the stunning tank again!


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

djorijun said:


> I know you don't use CO2, but do you dose anything? I have this same tank to which I removed the false wall and use a Top Fin 10 HOB filter. Anyway, I'd like to start adding some plants and such, but am curious what you dose and how often?


I dose excel daily with micros and macros. The anubias are doing well, and the hairgrass is showing new root growth, but not much new leaf growth. The new root growth is promising though.



PassengerTN said:


> You're a brave man! I entertained the idea of removing the wall in mine before set up, but the silicone seemed to be intertwined into the glass seams and I was afraid to risk it lol


I think you would be ok if you used a new razor blade to cut it out. And if you think you might have gone in too far, a little silicon to seal it up should do the trick.


----------



## BearMitten (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey! Great looking Betta and I like the tank. I saw you have a baffle on the filter output. I have the same tank and there is actually an adjustable flow on the pump if you detach the back tube and pull it up. I believe it has + and - symbols for flow rate.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

BearMitten said:


> Hey! Great looking Betta and I like the tank. I saw you have a baffle on the filter output. I have the same tank and there is actually an adjustable flow on the pump if you detach the back tube and pull it up. I believe it has + and - symbols for flow rate.


Thanks!

I didn't know that. I'll have to check it out the next time I need to clean it out. I was thinking about removing the wall too and putting in an AC20 since I don't think the filter is really cutting it.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Replanted with some extra rotala and other stem plants I bought to help soak up nutrients. Turned out OK I think. I've also got a army of ghost shrimp and gang of otos in there too to help keep the tank clean.

I also ended up taking out the false wall and getting an AC20 to do the dirty work  The water is MUCH cleaner.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks great Swisscheese


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I missed this post the first couple of months. I love the evolution of your tank. Just gorgeous.

I bet you are in love with the Betta. If more people could experience their quirky personalities, more people would treat them like a member of the family, just like a cat or a dog.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Varmint said:


> I missed this post the first couple of months. I love the evolution of your tank. Just gorgeous.
> 
> I bet you are in love with the Betta. If more people could experience their quirky personalities, more people would treat them like a member of the family, just like a cat or a dog.


Thank you!

They definitely do have their own unique personality. This guys is showing to be pretty indifferent to other things in the tank. He will come over to check them out, then just leave them alone. He loves laying in the plants (he's been constantly knocking them out since they're not rooted yet), and he always follows us around the tank when he notices me or my wife. He is always up near the top of the tank whenever I take off the lid. Such an awesome little guy!


----------



## Judeamarco (Apr 6, 2016)

It's looking great after all these months! Ever gotten around getting Genos? haha!


----------

